# Why would an on-line news web site post stacked duplicates of every photograph?



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Like this:









It's my local small town news. They started doing it about a month ago.

Only reason I can imagine is to fill up space on folks' screens.

Below is a link. Click on any of the specific news articles and they all seem to have duplicates of every photo.
Link


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

It's not happening for me. Your browser is doing it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm not seeing stacked photos either.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah-ha! Thanks. Now I wonder what on Earth I have done to my browser (Brave) to do that. 

I run all kinds of pop-up blockers and I have Brave set to prevent trackers and ads. The web site is probably punishing me. At one time, about a year ago, that web site would say, "You cannot access our site unless you disable your pop-up blockers", but I don't see that nowadays.

OK. That must be it. I opened the link in Chrome and it popped up an ad---but it only showed 1 of each photo.

So the web site designer is saying, "If you block our ads, we will show you duplicates of every photo just to harass you."

I think I prefer the duplicate photos to the ads.

Thanks again.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I see the stacked photos....


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

When I turn Brave Shields (circled in red in the screen shot below) off, and reload the web site the duplicates are gone. When I turn Brave Shields back on, the duplicates are back.


----------

